
Saudi Arabia beheads man for sending messages about protests when aged 16 - Jerry2
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/8926874/saudi-arabia-teenager-16-beheaded-protests-whatsapp/
======
fred_dev
I thank you for posting this. Not all the people read or know what's going on
in the world! I met a guy from Arabia, when I asked him do you agree with what
the King/prince is doing?! The answer was shocking, he reminded me that it's a
monarchy, and they have no voting system! They have no right to protest.
Whatever the king says is the law. If they stand against king the will die...

Those people are stuck there, just because they born in a wrong location.

Beside discussing the death penalty, think about how you can help those youth
that want to protest.

This guy died because he wanted to make a movement, please don't let this
happen again anywhere else in the world. Be their voice, think about other
people who are still alive and are in pain.

Arabia is just an example, many countries have the same situation. What killed
this guy was WhatsApp! If any hacker pass by this post. Please, they need an
app which doesn't kill.

Messaging in an anonymous mode, Non-interceptive even by God. But protects the
users from malicious ones. Free, robust, unbreakable. Easy to use. Never ask
for phone number which most national telcos has power over it.

I'm sure there are some small unnoticed git projects that needs you to
contribute. You might don't need to start from zero.

~~~
Alexander473
Well, Pavel Durov once said that WhatsApp sucks. That's why Telegram was
invented.

------
brianpgordon
Looks like the article says that he was 16 when he sent the messages, not when
he was executed. He was executed at 21. Still unconscionable but
sensationalizing doesn't help anything.

~~~
xrd
He was beheaded. Maybe stating he was "executed" is actually the opposite of
sensationalism?

~~~
ShinTakuya
Depending on the manner of beheading it's not the worst type of execution. A
quick slice on a guillotine is preferable to an electric chair for example...

~~~
xrd
Are you telling me this so I can make the right choice when the time comes?
Or, because the victim's family will be pleased to know that? Does this "fact"
change the concern expressed in the article, do you think?

~~~
ShinTakuya
I don't disagree, I'm against all executions. I'm just saying that if it was a
quick beheading then I would say "execution" wouldn't be an euphemism like
you've been saying.

------
salex89
But you won't see Saudi Arabia bombed or invaded because of human rights
violations...

~~~
ShorsHammer
At this point even some sanctions and trade boycotts is a pipe dream. The West
has completely given up on any pretence of caring about human rights in the
Middle East.

~~~
aaomidi
The US never cared. It was all a sham to get the public to support various
interventionst measures.

------
Data_Junkie
Saudi Arabia sends message to subjects by terrorizing people.

------
rahuldottech
Fuck man. This stuff doesn't belong on a tech site like this.

~~~
RenRav
I see some relevance for the online methods being used to organize protests. I
wish it was framed more as a cry for better encrypted communication methods,
or anything that would help prevent this. Just reading the facts of them dying
is unpleasant.

